

Offer HN: Free Web Design - ashraful

I am a freelance web designer (madebyargon.com) and I have some free time on my hands so I am offering a free web/UI design to HN members.
I am doing this completely free of charge. Just email me your project, and I'll create a design that is (hopefully) more usable and appealing to the users.<p>Please email me at inlith@gmail.com and put "Offer HN" in the subject.<p>Note: From past experience, I may get more requests than I can handle. I will give preference to those websites/apps which are already active.
======
moeedm
This is a great idea.

I'd like to offer the same. Web/Interface design for HN members. Although I
can only take on 1-2 projects.

email: moeed@moeedm.com work: <http://mmhd.ca> twitter: @mmhd

------
ohashi
That's an awesome offer and you have a great portfolio. I wish my project were
further along because I would absolutely take you up on it.

------
appwork
Nice portfolio! I am going to launch my product and just whip up a website
myself: <http://www.appsketcher.com> . I am no designer so took a simplistic
approach. Would you be able to take a look and give me some advice? Thanks.

~~~
maxbrown
Some simple feedback from another designer:

\- Might want to have hover states on the other navigation buttons.

\- Too much text above the fold, in my opinion. If possible, I would highlight
some short, bullet-points near the top (in larger font)

\- What is "appwork" in the top left logo and in the title? Everywhere else
seems to call it "App Sketcher". I would try to be consistent or make the
difference clear.

~~~
appwork
Thanks for your suggestions. These are all very good points. Regarding
"appwork", it's my company name. Originally I wanted to call the product
Appwork Sketcher but probably no one will know what it is. So now I call it
App Sketcher. I will remove appwork except for the company name in the footer.

------
ashraful
I already have more requests than I can handle. No further projects will be
taken on (unless you have a really cool site).

To everyone who emailed me, I will reply within 2-3 days.

Thanks.

~~~
ashraful
Also, I am available to take on paid work. Mention HN for a discount.

------
guynamedloren
Nice design work. Just checked out VideoLAN's website, though, and they have a
bunch of broken images. Know anything about that?

~~~
ashraful
I'm not involved with their day-to-day website maintenance, so I cant really
help. I know that they are constantly modifying and updating their website, so
I'm sure any broken links will get fixed soon enough.

------
hacknut13
Great stuff. How many are you willing to take on? 1 or 2?

~~~
ashraful
I'll take on as many as my schedule allows. Maybe 4 or 5

------
keeptrying
Nice work. Sent you an email. Thanks

